# bird room



## Crested Heaven (Nov 15, 2012)

quick question
do you need a window in a bird room or could it do without if you use a full spectrum bulb on a timer


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

a window would help, as there is a lot of feather dust floating about and is also good to get a bit of fresh air to them


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

A window, as above, the amount of dust, feathers and seed leftovers definitely means you need some fresh air.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

my bird room has a large window ..plus full spec lighting on 
10 hours ...and a extractor fan to circulate air and revome
all dust the birds produce..........just remember if you put a window in
and open cover with a mesh guard to prevent predators and
dont but birds near the draft from it


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

How about a window in the roof? Saves on wall space


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

You'd have to be careful rain doesn't get in, as as already stated the amount of dust would mean you'd appreciate the window being open a fair while


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

Fair enough, I was thinking more for light than ventilation


----------

